#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 意見箱 >  > BUG、建議回報區 >  > 【建議】 樂園幣贈與

## 紅峽青燦

以前可以贈予某會員樂園幣以示感謝或支持
現在似乎沒有這樣功能了?
還有那種付費型委託呢?
怎辦?

希望能繼續贈與我絕得應受鼓勵的獸樂園幣

----------


## 護狼_龍城悍將

按會員的樂園幣時會出現一凔個小介面
給你贈予阿,就不知道現在用不用到。

----------


## 雪麒

> 以前可以贈予某會員樂園幣以示感謝或支持
> 現在似乎沒有這樣功能了?
> 還有那種付費型委託呢?
> 怎辦?
> 
> 希望能繼續贈與我絕得應受鼓勵的獸樂園幣


感謝青燦提醒，該項功能經數次調試與測試已經恢復～（話說小獸我剛剛調試好下一分鐘青燦你就用了啊……好準點～
點擊會員發帖側邊欄的樂園幣或者用戶頁面“關於我”選項卡中的樂園幣，即可彈出窗口進行贈與。
還有Bug及建議也請多多提出哦～

雪麒
2012/12/17


加密訊息
文章的這一部分必須付費才能夠瀏覽，需要 2.00 樂園幣。

已經有  隻獸付費瀏覽這一篇文章，作者獲得的收入為  樂園幣。



已付費瀏覽會員名單：

----------

